# Color printing issues



## tyler79 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello!

i have an issue with my dtg printer

i have the epson 1500w

it has been working fine since i got it,but the last couple of days it only prints magenta,no matter what settings i use on acrorip


is there maybe a problem with the ciss?


----------

